# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Nov 2013 às 00:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013*

Chuva miudinha por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2013 às 00:22)

Sigo com 13,6ºC e hoje já não deve descer tanto dada a chegada da nebulosidade. 

Tal como em Outubro vamos começar o mês logo a acumular, venha ela.


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Muitos escuro a ocidente, o sol já está encoberto, prepara-se um dia de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2013 às 08:42)

Bom dia, 

por aqui já chove.

Céu bastante escuro a Oeste.


----------



## CptRena (1 Nov 2013 às 15:45)

Boas

Está a chover bem agora por aqui 

Temperatura em queda (max:19,1°C @ 13:30) 17,8°C
85% HR
SSO @ 9,7 G 20,9 km/h
.
.
.
Já passou. Foi um aguaceiro moderado e curto. Agora o sol espreita


----------



## Paula (1 Nov 2013 às 16:00)

Boa tarde (que quase parece noite )

Por Braga ora chove ora não chove. Durante a manhã caiu alguma "morrinha".


----------



## 1337 (1 Nov 2013 às 16:16)

Eu á espera de alguma chuva por vezs forte, ainda nada de jeito caiu, ás vezes só morrinha, enfim até da sono.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2013 às 17:03)

Boa tarde.

Tivemos pela manhã chuva fraca\chuvisco e vento fraco. No início da tarde o vento passou a soprar fraco, por vezes moderado (como agora).
Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto e não chove.
O acumulado é de *2,0 mm*.

*Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 94%
PAtm: 1021,0 hPa​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2013 às 17:38)

Por Braga já é praticamente noite e começou há pouco tempo a chuviscar. 

Algum chuvisco que caiu durante a madrugada e manhã rendeu *1 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2013 às 01:02)

Chuva fraca.  
Por onde anda a pujante chuva?


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

muita chuva por aqui, por vezes bastante intensa.

Sigo com *15.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Já resolveram o problema da precipitação na estação do *Isep*:

Neste momento regista *14.2 mm*.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Chove bem e de forma contínua.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2013 às 10:32)

Bom dia

A chuva continua a cair, ora fraca, ora moderada.
O vento sopra moderado de SO.

O acumulado do dia é de *23,1 mm*.
Ontem terminei o dia com 7,4 mm.

*Tatual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 96%
PAtm: 1020,0 hPa​*
*Um bom fim de semana*


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 10:51)

Chuva persistente, puxada a vento, por vezes com bastante intensidade.

cá fica um pequeno vídeo feito há minutos:

( ver 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/VPFVH52dOrc"]http://youtu.be/VPFVH52dOrc[/ame]

Belo dia de Outono.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 11:49)

Grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 11:51)

Mas que manhã!

Chuva por vezes forte e persistente já há bastante tempo.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 12:07)

É só chuva e mais chuva, há pouco até fumo fazia, puxada a vento, parecia aqueles cenários das tempestades tropicais


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

Será que ainda vamos ter muita chuva em Braga, esta tarde, daqui para a frente?
É que tenho de ir fazer umas fotos e com esta chuva estou a ver a minha "vidinha a andar para trás"....


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 13:07)

Aproxima-se uma célula interessante, poderá deixar bastante precipitação. 

18,2ºC actuais.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 13:26)

Mais uma boa carga neste momento, chuva intensa

*21.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 13:28)

Aqui cai torrencialmente já há 10 minutos, que enxurro!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 14:04)

Mais um vídeo que fiz há momentos ( ver 720 p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/fz3liXv4K5M"]http://youtu.be/fz3liXv4K5M[/ame]

Muito barulho fazia esta chuva!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 14:23)

Momentos antes de cair a chuvada há cerca de uma hora atrás:







Entretanto o sol apareceu mas ainda muitas nuvens marcam presença a Oeste.


----------



## Névoa (2 Nov 2013 às 15:07)

Que tempo desagradável, em termos de temperatura! Eu que nasci suma região subtropical não tenho memórias de um calor tão pegajoso argh!

Segundo o isep:

temperatura actual:  17.2 C 
temperatura máxima: 17,7 C às  13:22 
temperatura mínima: 16,4 C às  06:51


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 15:07)

Em duas horas acumulei *17,8 mm*, sendo o acumulado de *26,5 mm* até ao momento. 

Entretanto a chuva regressou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 15:38)

Mas que dia chuvoso!!

A persistência e a intensidade com que cai agora é impressionante!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Nov 2013 às 15:56)

Dia com muita chuva que continua, desde a madrugada!!!
Acumulado:*41.7mm*
Tatual:*15.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 16:10)

Grande chuvada neste momento, chuva grossa.


----------



## Paula (2 Nov 2013 às 16:10)

Boa tarde.

Incrível como a chuva pegou e cai certinha já desde o inicio da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 16:12)

Bolas, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 16:21)

Chuva e mais chuva, quase um dilúvio neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 16:30)

De facto está uma verdadeira tarde de Outono pelo Noroeste. 

Por aqui a chuva acalmou, mas segundo o radar tenho mais uma banda a caminho.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 16:34)

E volta a carga, chuva forte e persistente, o campo da Constituição está a ficar alagadoaliás já tiveram que interromper um jogo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2013 às 16:41)

Por aqui muito pouca chuva, por vezes caem uns breves aguaceiros fracos, mas no geral ceu encoberto sem precipitaçao. Parece que a precipitaçao ficou toda nas zonas mais litorais...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2013 às 16:43)

Chuva muito forte neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2013 às 16:51)

Finalmente!!! Chuva forte neste momento. Mais 2\3 horas e deve acabar a precipitação... Segunda está de volta


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2013 às 17:09)

Tudo bem mais calmo agora. O acumulado até às 16h é de *38,1 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2013 às 17:16)

Volta a chover com bastante intensidade!

*35.8 mm *acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2013 às 17:48)

Boas , por aqui estamos de aguaceiros desde o inicio da tarde , depois de cerca de 30 horas a chover praticamente sem parar . por vezes com grande intensidade .


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2013 às 19:50)

Boa noite.

Nada mau o dia em termos de precipitação...
Sigo com um acumulado de *39,9 mm*.

A chuva parou e temos agora céu com grandes abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE.
Pela imagem de satélite poderemos ainda ter alguma precipitação, eventualmente fraca, na forma de aguaceiros.

Vamos acompanhando mas agora reina a acalmia.

*Tmín: 13,7ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 16,7ºC

Tatual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Nunotex (2 Nov 2013 às 20:29)

Jornal de Noticias

Chuva intensa provoca queda de árvores e deslizamento de terras em Braga
Estrada de acesso ao Bom Jesus esteve cortada

A chuva intensa que caiu durante a tarde de sábado, em Braga, provocou o corte da estrada de acesso ao Bom Jesus. Duas árvores de grande porte caíram sobre a via que liga a freguesia de Nogueiró, por Dadim, à estância de turismo religioso.

O trânsito foi restabelecido às cinco da tarde após intervenção da Companhia de Sapadores de Braga (CSB).

Os bombeiros foram ainda chamados a uma derrocada em Fraião, junto ao acesso à Falperra, e a pequenas inundações. No há, no entanto, vítimas a registar.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2013 às 20:43)

Boa noite.

Tivemos um domingo seco, com alternância entre o muito e o pouco nublado.
Esteve relativamente fresco o dia de hoje.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de ONO.
Neste momento temos o céu muito nublado e o vento é calmo.
Para o fim do dia é esperada chuva fraca no Minho e amanhã teremos mais um dia de chuva, por vezes moderada (a confirmarem-se as previsões do IPMA).

*Tmín: 9,7ºC (19.36h)
Tmáx: 15,6ºC (12.26h)

Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 86%​*
Boa semana!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2013 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

E que bom dia, com vento moderado de SO, com rajadas, e chuva moderada desde as 7h.
A precipitação acumulada é de *6,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 94%​*


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2013 às 08:15)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva neste momento e puxada a vento com rajadas de WSW


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia...

A chuva contínua continua a cair há várias horas consecutivamente...sem parar.
Claro que vai parar, mas até o momento já me deixou um acumulado de *23,4 mm*.
O vento, também ele, continua a soprar em geral moderado, de *O* agora.

*Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 95%*​
Com esta chuva a Serra da Peneda deve ter bons acumulados.
Está muito bom para fazer kayak no rio Castro Laboreiro.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/78164653"]Extreme Kayak in Portugal on Vimeo[/ame]

Coloquei este post no tópico O bom de Portugal, aqui no nosso fórum.

Uma boa tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2013 às 12:46)

Boa tarde,

por aqui tive mais uma madrugada e manhã de chuva e lá continua a cair neste momento.

Precipitação acumulada: *14,7 mm*. 

Tactual: 16,4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2013 às 16:03)

Boa tarde.

A chuva continua a cair, mas agora de forma fraca.
Olhando para o satélite deverá parar a qualquer momento.
Entretanto o acumulado é agora de *32,8 mm*.
Não contava com esta fartura...
O vento é que continua a soprar moderado com rajadas.

*Tatual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2013 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos chuva contínua, fraca a moderada, quezilenta - para alguns - e vento a soprar moderado, por vezes com rajadas.

Mantêm-se ainda a chover, sendo que o *acumulado do dia* é agora de *41,1 mm*.
Não pensava acumular tanto, e vendo as estações amadoras no wunderground só a estação de Melgaço apresenta valor mais elevado (60,5 mm).

Claramente temos uma entrada húmida de oeste, que favorece as zonas propícias a maior condensação.


*Tatual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2013 às 01:32)

Noite de chuvisco quase imperceptível, Hr nos 99% e 15,7ºC actuais.


O acumulado de ontem foi de *15,6 mm*, zonas mais altas em claro favorecimento como o caso do nosso colega Aristocrata.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Nov 2013 às 04:06)

Noite cinzentíssima de chuva miúda e vento.

"Inverno" típico.


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2013 às 08:16)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia de chuva por aqui, chuva persistente entre o fraco e o moderado, neste momento chove moderadamente.

Tempo muito fechado com nevoeiros e neblinas.

*4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*50.8 mm* este mês


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia (quase boa tarde)

Por cá parece que finalmente parou a chuva.
Foram muitas horas de chuva, mais de 24 h consecutivas, entre fraca a moderada.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de O.
O acumulado do dia é de *6,3 mm*.

Amanhã teremos novamente chuva fraca\chuvisco (ao contrário do esperado) e 5ª feira também irá chover. A partir do fim de semana o verão de S. Martinho parece uma certeza

*
Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 94%​*


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2013 às 15:52)

Boa tarde,
Início de tarde carregado mas com algumas pequenas abertas. A chuva tem sido pouca e muito miudinha.


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2013 às 17:55)

Boas, 

A chuva regressou, e cai certinha neste momento!

*5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2013 às 18:15)

Boas,

por aqui tive mais uma madrugada e manhã marcadas por chuvisco que renderam  *1 mm*.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado mas não chove, 16,6ºC e 97% Hr.


----------



## james (6 Nov 2013 às 01:00)

Boa noite . Chove moderadamente e de forma persistente , acompanhado de algum vento , o que da alguma sensacao de frio .


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Nov 2013 às 20:15)

Boa noite,

por aqui tive mais um dia cinzento com algum chuvisco pela manhã que rendeu *0,6 mm*.

Amanhã segundo as previsões poderemos ter acumulados mais relevantes. 

Neste momento estão 15,4ºC, 93% Hr e 1011,9 hpa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2013 às 01:40)

Boa noite
Chuva miudinha 
Humidade: 94%
Vento Sul


----------



## boneli (7 Nov 2013 às 02:49)

Boa noite...tudo calmo por agora!!!! Venha ela que já tenho saudades.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2013 às 16:00)

Boas tardes, 

já chove pelo Porto, tempo muito escuro e fechado.

Chuva moderada neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2013 às 16:04)

Bela chuvada agora!


----------



## Paula (7 Nov 2013 às 18:38)

Chove bem neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2013 às 18:54)

Chuva moderada e certinha neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2013 às 19:31)

Por aqui também tem chovido embora ainda fraco. 


T.actual de 15,6ºC e 97% Hr.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2013 às 19:46)

Cai neste momento o período de chuva mais forte da semana!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2013 às 22:58)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje períodos de chuva fraca ou moderada.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SSO.
O acumulado de hoje é de *7,4 mm*. Entretanto *o acumulado do mês já ultrapassou os 100 mm*.
Neste momento está a chover fraco.

Na imagem de satélite visualiza-se a frente que começa agora o nosso litoral norte.
Não me parece que o acumulado seja elevado, mas "o que vier à rede é peixe" 

*Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 16,3ºC

Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2013 às 23:03)

Por aqui continua a chover fraco. Ainda só acumulou *3,3 mm* mas pelo que vejo no radar a melhor parte começará a entrar agora. 

E sim Aristocrata, os acumulados não serão muito relevantes, dado que a frente para além de ter pouca envergadura vai atravessar rapidamente este nosso cantinho, mas veremos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2013 às 23:28)

Chuva moderada,sem vento


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Nov 2013 às 23:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover fraco. Ainda só acumulou *3,3 mm* mas pelo que vejo no radar a melhor parte começará a entrar agora.
> 
> E sim Aristocrata, os acumulados não serão muito relevantes, dado que a frente para além de ter pouca envergadura vai atravessar rapidamente este nosso cantinho, mas veremos.



Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo,

Efetivamente os acumulados de hoje, de amanhã (6ªFeira) e de sábado não deverão ser relevantes para a nossa zona mas como diz e bem o nosso amigo Aristocrata "o que vier à rede é peixe".

Vamos aproveitar estes últimos dias de precipitação porque a partir da próxima 2ªFeira virá o Verão de S.Martinho com estabilidade associada e temperaturas acima da média.

As altas pressões deverão estar em cima da PI (no mínimo 1 boa semana). Alguns pensam que poderemos já levar com uma entrada fria continental razoável no final do mês mas como falta muito tempo vamos só pensar nessa possibilidade e acompanhar com calma as próximas saídas.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 16.1ºC
HR: 88%
Pressão: 1015 hPa


Bom Fim de Semana a todos os MeteoLoucos.

Cmps.


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

Aqui está um dilúvio autentico, não contava com  isto


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2013 às 00:12)

Que chuvada incrível, um ponto amarelo em cima de mim segundo o METEOGALICIA, incrível inundou tudo, esta frente foi muito mais forte do que o que eu pensava :O


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2013 às 00:48)

Que dilúvio meu deus!! 

Já me entrou água na garagem!


----------



## dj_teko (8 Nov 2013 às 00:54)

E chove chove chove


----------



## GabKoost (8 Nov 2013 às 01:09)

Como em boa parte da região, um enxurrozito para fechar estes dois meses bem agradáveis de precipitação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2013 às 01:50)

A frente rapidamente se despediu mas largou uns generosos *14,1 mm*, que é o acumulado desde as 00h.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Nov 2013 às 02:04)

GabKoost disse:


> Como em boa parte da região, um enxurrozito para fechar estes dois meses bem agradáveis de precipitação.



Boa noite Sócio,

Realmente nestas 2 últimas horas tem chovido bem e não estava a espera de tanto!!! Amanhã temos mais uns trocos e no sábado também!!! e depois vem aí o Verão de S.Martinho.

Cmps.


----------



## CptRena (8 Nov 2013 às 03:45)

Por aqui chove e chove e continua a chover. Que bom.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2013 às 03:49)

Por aqui vento de O/NO, com alguns aguaceiros!


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2013 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva por vezes forte,acumulados *14.4 mm* até ao momento..

12.2 ºc actuais.

O *ISEP *, perto do Hospital de S.João, acumulou: *15.75 mm*. e atingiu um rain rate máximo de *115.32 mm/h* às  01:46.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Névoa (8 Nov 2013 às 08:57)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> madrugada de chuva por vezes forte,acumulados *14.4 mm* até ao momento..
> 
> ...



Eu coloco algumas dúvidas quanto à localização da estação meteorológica do isep, aliás tenho inquirido aqui se alguém sabe dizer ao certo onde fica mas não obtive resposta até agora. Segui as coordenadas apresentadas na página deles e o googlemaps apontou para uma localização em S. Mamede, ao norte da R. de S. Tomé, esta sim no Porto, onde está localizado o isep. Também é possível que haja um erro nas coordenadas apresentadas no site, é verdade. Ainda assim será uma localização mais próxima do Porto que Pedras Rubras, e julgo ser uma excelente referência, muitíssimo completa e bem apresentada, para as condições meteorológicas do Grande Porto. 

Se a localização do gmaps estiver correcta, no entanto, é preciso notar que a área terá uma densidade populacional inferior à da cidade do Porto, e é sabido que as temperaturas de S. Mamede são, via de regra, inferiores às do Porto. Pena que a estação meteorológica da feup não apresente dados muito fiáveis (basta um pouco de sol para o termómetro disparar, por exemplo, e a direcção do vento é sempre algo absurdo), pois acredito que seja muito necessária uma estação profissional e institucional dentro do Porto, algo que possa orientar os futuros arquitectos e engenheiros civis para as condições meteorológicas urbanas.

Já agora, os dados de temperatura do isep:

temperatura actual:  14,8 C 
temperatura máxima: 16,8 C às  01:45 
temperatura mínima: 13,5 C às  07:31 

Uma noite quase que insuportavelmente quente, mas que refrescou durante a madrugada e manhã. Agora, a acreditar na previsão do ipma, teremos mínimas mais baixas, se bem que eles já andem de novo a adiar as mínimas de um dígito, prometidas durante toda a semana para amanhã... agora eles dizem que só na segunda, e se for assim :/ 

Segunda, terça e quarta serão os dias com máximas mais altas (18 C, 18 C  e 19 C), que ainda assim não vão ser muito mais altas (ou mesmo nada) do que aquelas que temos tido até agora, a acreditar na previsão do ipma. 

Um outono bem quente, este, estive a comparar, através da página do isep, com os mesmos dias de 2011 e efectivamente está mais quente agora. :s


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2013 às 09:03)

Olá *Névoa*, 

A estação do ISEP fica localizada no Polo Universitário, ali perto do Hospital de S.João, eu diria a uns 400 m em linha recta do Hospital de S João.

Está montada no topo do edifício da faculdade de Engenharia.

Sensivelmente à altura de 3 andares.


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2013 às 09:55)

É uma vergonha o que se passa no IPMA, grande parte das estações desapareceram do mapa, a de Ponte de Lima já desapareceu á mais de 1 semana, bem como a de pedras rubras no Porto, e agora o mapa está quase todo vazio no norte, enfim, é pra isto que pagamos...


----------



## Névoa (8 Nov 2013 às 10:15)

Snifa disse:


> Olá *Névoa*,
> 
> A estação do ISEP fica localizada no Polo Universitário, ali perto do Hospital de S.João, eu diria a uns 400 m em linha recta do Hospital de S João.
> 
> ...



Se está no isep, então está na R. de S. Tomé, eu conheço bem a região e da próxima vez que estiver por lá vou tentar vê-la. O site deles poderia ficar ainda melhor com fotografias e com um texto sobre a estação, o seu projecto, a sua história. E já agora, podem então corrigir as coordenadas que apontam para S. Mamede... (se o erro for deles e não do googlemaps, mas acho mais provável ser deles). De qualquer forma, melhor assim para nós que moramos no Porto.


@1337, acho que a de Pedras Rubras não desapareceu, pelo menos ainda não... 

edit. já agora alguém sabe de algum link onde se possa encontrar um historial das temperaturas registadas em Pedras Rubras? Eu estive a consultar o freemeteo mas aquilo não bate bem, por vezes há temperaturas para horas futuras, o que não deveria acontecer se é um historial, e por outras vezes a temperatura mínima registada num determinado dia não é aquela que vai aparecer aqui neste site, por exemplo, como mínima do dia.

edit 2: 1337 acho que tens razão, mesmo no freemeteo já não aparecem muitos dos valores do dia. Estranho!!!


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

Bela chuvada que se abateu por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os *18.6 mm *actuais 

Está fresquinho, 12.8 ºc neste momento.


----------



## CptRena (8 Nov 2013 às 16:08)

Névoa disse:


> Eu coloco algumas dúvidas quanto à localização da estação meteorológica do isep, aliás tenho inquirido aqui se alguém sabe dizer ao certo onde fica mas não obtive resposta até agora. Segui as coordenadas apresentadas na página deles e o googlemaps apontou para uma localização em S. Mamede, ao norte da R. de S. Tomé, esta sim no Porto, onde está localizado o isep. Também é possível que haja um erro nas coordenadas apresentadas no site, é verdade. Ainda assim será uma localização mais próxima do Porto que Pedras Rubras, e julgo ser uma excelente referência, muitíssimo completa e bem apresentada, para as condições meteorológicas do Grande Porto.
> 
> Se a localização do gmaps estiver correcta, no entanto, é preciso notar que a área terá uma densidade populacional inferior à da cidade do Porto, e é sabido que as temperaturas de S. Mamede são, via de regra, inferiores às do Porto. Pena que a estação meteorológica da feup não apresente dados muito fiáveis (basta um pouco de sol para o termómetro disparar, por exemplo, e a direcção do vento é sempre algo absurdo), pois acredito que seja muito necessária uma estação profissional e institucional dentro do Porto, algo que possa orientar os futuros arquitectos e engenheiros civis para as condições meteorológicas urbanas.



Penso que se está a referir a estas coordenadas que se encontram no site meteo do ISEP(41.2N 8.6W). Pois, este é o problema que estou a ter para descobrir a EMA de Arouca e o problema é o seguinte: essas coordenadas em formato decimal são muito pouco exactas, isto é apenas usam uma casa decimal (no caso do IPMA usam duas e mesmo assim a discrepância é enorme). O melhor seria ou usarem pelo menos 4 casas decimais ou então usarem o formato DMS (graus, minutos, segundos) que são muito mais exactos)

---

Por aqui tem estado sol mas encobriu e está um azul escuro lá fora, mas não deve chover se se houver algum aguaceiro perdido a passar por aqui 

Quanto à EMA da UA ainda não há electricidade no parque meteo, mas a possível causa já foi tratada esta manhã. Penso que terá sido devido a uma caixa eléctrica que tinha uma abertura e com esta chuva estratiforme e com pouco vento meteu água suficiente para que tenha desligado um disjuntor diferencial. A de Anadia andou/anda meia marada.


----------



## Névoa (8 Nov 2013 às 17:13)

CptRena disse:


> Penso que se está a referir a estas coordenadas que se encontram no site meteo do ISEP(41.2N 8.6W). Pois, este é o problema que estou a ter para descobrir a EMA de Arouca e o problema é o seguinte: essas coordenadas em formato decimal são muito pouco precisas, isto é apenas usam uma casa decimal (no caso do IPMA usam duas e mesmo assim a discrepância é enorme). O melhor seria ou usarem pelo menos 4 casas decimais ou então usarem o formato DMS (graus, minutos, segundos) que são muito mais precisos)



Muitíssimo bem pensado, deve ser isso mesmo! 

Eu tinha imaginado que seria algum problema na conversão para decimais, mas ao mesmo tempo pensei que o pessoal de engenharia não faria isso... e realmente, não é um problema de contas erradas ao menos lol 

Uma segunda alternativa é também resolver o problema à moda antiga: colocarem a morada da estação no website e as coordenadas apenas entrariam, e na forma de graus, para complementar a informação. O site da estação da feup, por exemplo, prima por dar estas informações (objectivo, projecto, história, fotos, e até uma webcam que não funciona) mas uma pessoa fica na dúvida em relação aos dados fornecidos pela estação.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2013 às 18:08)

Bom fim de dia.

Tivemos durante o dia aguaceiros, depois dos períodos de chuva durante a madrugada.
O tempo está fresco, tipicamente outonal, com bastante humidade no ar.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado; pelas 14.40h tivemos vento moderado com rajadas a acompanhar um aguaceiro.
O acumulado do dia é de *12,7 mm*.

*Tmín: 10,9ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 15,3ºC

Tatual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 84%​*


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Boas, 

Está fresco lá fora, *11.4 ºC* actuais que é a mínima do dia.


----------



## Paula (8 Nov 2013 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Está fresquinho lá fora 
O céu encontra-se neste momento parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2013 às 00:33)

A noite segue fresca, sigo com *9.5 ºc* actuais, já ocorre a formação de algum nevoeiro junto ao Rio Douro.


----------



## CptRena (9 Nov 2013 às 01:12)

Boa noite

Está bem fresquinho lá fora. 

A EMA da UA já voltou à vida (foi restabelecida a energia eléctrica para o parque no final da tarde passada) 

Às 0000 apresentava a frescura de 10,9°C @ 89%HR sem vento o que indicará haver alguma inversão

A de Anadia uns frescos 8,3°C @ 100%HR com uma ligeira brisa de NE


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2013 às 01:34)

errr... alguém sentiu um sismo bem fraquinho há uns 20 minutos atrás? Eu e a minha gatinha apercebemo-nos de algo, tipo emanava uma vibração homogénea do chão, nos 15 segundos que aquilo terá durado ela parou de comer e ficou a olhar à volta. Eu ouvi também uma rajada de vento a soprar mais forte e senti calor, mas de repente tudo passou.

Claro, também pode ter sido a máquina de lavar do vizinho a centrifugar, mas então acho que demorava mais tempo...

edit. 9,6 C agora no Porto segundo o isep. O ipma agourou mas sempre tivemos a mínima de um dígito hoje


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Nov 2013 às 02:26)

CptRena disse:


> A EMA da UA já voltou à vida (foi restabelecida a energia eléctrica para o parque no final da tarde passada)



A de Merelim ainda anda nas trevas, daqui a pouco vou lá eu ver o que se passa!



Entretanto esta noite já dá algum cheirinho a "inverno", sigo com 7,4ºC e algum nevoeiro, cheguei a casa com o nariz congelado.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2013 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Manhã escura e invernal no Porto. Já chove, ainda que timidamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2013 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi fria e húmida. Após as 5h, com a instalação do nevoeiro, a temperatura começou a subir.
Agora, pela manhã, o nevoeiro deu lugar a um céu muito nublado.
Começou a chover entre as 9.30h e as 9.45h, fraca, que tenderá a manter-se para a tarde.
O vento sopra fraco de S.

O AA anda muito perto, e sinal disso é a *pressão atmosférica* no momento: *1030,0 hPa*.
É sinal que o _*verão de S. Martinho*_ está a espreitar pela porta...

*Tmín: 3,8ºC

Tatual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 96%​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2013 às 11:37)

Bom dia, 

madrugada fresca, diria mesmo fria, mínima de* 6.4 ºc * 

Neste momento 13.5 ºc 

Já choveu fraco, mas sem acumulação de momento.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2013 às 13:59)

O tempo fechou muito e está uma tarde de chuva por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

Chove bem agora, e certinha!

*1 mm* acumulado.

Rain rate de *13.6 mm* por hora


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2013 às 15:08)

Parece que esta chuvinha persistente, lenta e morna não desanda 

Nos dados do isep de hoje notei uma novidade neste outono, que a sensação de frio durante a madrugada terá sido maior que o frio propriamente dito. Vamos ver os dados:

temperatura actual:  13,9 C 
temperatura máxima: 14,6 C às  11:45 
temperatura mínima: 7,9 C às  05:06 
índice de calor máximo: 14,6 C às  11:45 
sensação de frio mínima: 6,6 C às  05:11 

Esta temperaturas foram bem diversas daquelas que previa o ipma ontem, para hoje, mas já estão mais próximas do que o ipma previa hoje... para hoje! Explico: pelos vistos, agora eles esperam pela mínima do dia, que irá acontecer provavelmente durante a madrugada ou cedo pela manhã, e então corrigem o valor da mínima prevista anteriormente por este valor, ou algo bem mais próximo disso  Embora eu ache que a previsão deva ter como prioridade aproximar-se da realidade mais que ser um exercício de adivinhação do futuro, não posso deixar de pensar que assim... até eu faço previsões 

Eles estão a mudar constantemente os valores das máximas para a semana que se avizinha, o que parece consensual ao meio de tantas mudanças serão dois ou três dias mais quentes, com máximas mais elevadas quero dizer, e um bocado mais de frio para o final da semana. Por enquanto, há até uma mínima de 3C para o Porto no final da semana que vem, se é que este valor ainda lá está. Eu não sei se a mudança vai ser tão brusca, será? O mais provável é que os valores sejam alterados até lá, veremos.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2013 às 15:20)

Chuva intensa neste momento! 

Temperatura actual: 13.5 ºc


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2013 às 15:22)

Grande chuvada agora!


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2013 às 15:30)

Autêntica tarde de Outono, chove com bastante intensidade e sem parar!

Cá fica um pequeno video feito há pouco: ( 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/Get8QwG8j70"]http://youtu.be/Get8QwG8j70[/ame]


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2013 às 15:38)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva intensa neste momento!
> 
> Temperatura actual: 13.5 ºc



Fica cientificamente provado que a chuva demora 4 minutos a descer a Antero de Quental!


----------



## CptRena (9 Nov 2013 às 16:30)

CptRena disse:


> Penso que se está a referir a estas coordenadas que se encontram no site meteo do ISEP(41.2N 8.6W). Pois, este é o problema que estou a ter para descobrir a EMA de Arouca e o problema é o seguinte: essas coordenadas em formato decimal são muito pouco exactas, isto é apenas usam uma casa decimal (no caso do IPMA usam duas e mesmo assim a discrepância é enorme). O melhor seria ou usarem pelo menos 4 casas decimais ou então usarem o formato DMS (graus, minutos, segundos) que são muito mais exactos)



Peço desculpa, fiz confusão na minha cabeça. Nem tudo está errado, mas o que eu disse sobre as coordenadas do IPMA está de certa forma errado. O IPMA usa o formato DMS mas apenas nos dá os graus e os minutos, o que torna a localização muito inexacta. A minha cabeça confundiu pois lembrava-me que o valor era algo com dois algarismos à direita e pensei que era valores decimais. Fica aqui o esclarecimento. 

---

Quanto ao estado do tempo, já deram umas chuvadas por aqui. A EMA na UA contabilizou 0,3mm às 1500Z.


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2013 às 16:35)

CptRena disse:


> Peço desculpa, fiz confusão na minha cabeça. Nem tudo está errado, mas o que eu disse sobre as coordenadas do IPMA está de certa forma errado. O IPMA usa o formato DMS mas apenas nos dá os graus e os minutos, o que torna a localização muito inexacta. A minha cabeça confundiu pois lembrava-me que o valor era algo com dois algarismos à direita e pensei que era valores decimais. Fica aqui o esclarecimento.
> 
> ---
> 
> Quanto ao estado do tempo, já deram umas chuvadas por aqui. A EMA na UA contabilizou 0,3mm às 1500Z.



Mas o que disse em relação às coordenadas apresentadas pelo isep está correctíssimo, eles lá usaram decimais de apenas uma casa.


----------



## CptRena (9 Nov 2013 às 17:06)

Névoa disse:


> Mas o que disse em relação às coordenadas apresentadas pelo isep está correctíssimo, eles lá usaram decimais de apenas uma casa.



Sim, as do IPMA podem-se comparar com decimais com 2 casas decimais, do género 40.25N.


Caiu há coisa de um minuto uma chuva moderada de curta duração


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2013 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado sobre o Douro e muito sol! Um bom dia para um passeio!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2013 às 23:06)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos alguns bancos de nevoeiro no início da manhã.
A partir do meio da manhã o céu começou a ficar muito nublado, ficando assim até ao final da tarde. Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, com alguma formação de neblina nas zonas de vale.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de ONO. Agora sopra fraco de ENE.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,9ºC

Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 92%​*
Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2013 às 13:44)

Boas, 

mínima de *8.7 ºc *

Neste momento céu limpo, muito sol e 16.4 ºc.

Bastante nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro esta manhã.


----------



## Névoa (11 Nov 2013 às 21:04)

A máxima nem foi assim tão elevada para o Porto, a comparar com os dados dos outros threads. Muito sol, porém, e embora por enquanto pareça-me ser perfeitamente suportável, já se sente algum calor dentro de casa, situação que se resolve facilmente com o arrefecimento noturno. A situação das máximas mais elevadas também só deve durar até sexta, e já a partir de quinta as mínimas também devem descer um bocadinho, mas menos do que se previa anteriormente, nem sinal daquela mínima de 3 C para o Porto anteriormente prevista pelo ipma, por exemplo.

Dados do isep para hoje, até o momento:

temperatura actual:  13,7 C
temperatura máxima: 18,0 C às  15:33 
temperatura mínima: 9,8 C às  07:54 
índice de calor máximo: 18,0 C às  15:33 
sensação de frio mínima: 8,9 C às  07:30


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2013 às 07:17)

Bom dia, 

mínima até ao momento de *8.6 ºc *

Neste momento 8.8 ºc 

Céu limpo.


----------



## james (12 Nov 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia . A temperatura minima foi de 6.5 ° .

Neste momento , ceu limpo mas ainda algum frio .


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2013 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, temp. actual 16.8ºC.
Temp. min. muito interessante  4.7ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma noite fria com uma temperatura mínima de *2.1ºC*, segue-se um dia soalheiro!
Tatual:*18.4ºC*
Hrealativa:*72%
*


----------



## Névoa (12 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

Sol bom para escaldão, e eu que pensei que por estarmos já quase a meio de Novembro a inclinação da Terra já não permitiria tais bravatas solares, pelos vistos andava muito enganada.

Na sombra, contudo, está fresquinho. 

Sigo com 17,4 C segundo o isep.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Nov 2013 às 15:20)

Boas,

de facto está uma tarde bem agradável e recheada de sol com a temperatura máxima a atingir os *20,2ºC*, sendo a T.actual de 19,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2013 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Temos um belo dia com céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

Ontem tivemos um dia com boa amplitude térmica (*Tmín de 3,8ºC e Tmáx de 19,5ºC*).

*Hoje
Tmín: 6,2ºC

Tatual: 16,7ºC
Hr: 63%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (13 Nov 2013 às 14:51)

Boas!
Durante a noite a temperatura desceu até aos *4.7ºC*!
Tatual:*19.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*59%*

 se a saída das 6z do GFS fosse a valer é que era, para aqui onde moro caía neve de certeza com a cota nos 0 metros 






Mas não fiemos!!!


----------



## Névoa (13 Nov 2013 às 22:31)

Por agora, a temperatura ainda demora um bocado a cair no Porto, de uma máxima de 21,1 C temos agora uma temperatura de 14,7 C, portanto a mínima deve ficar pelos 10,8 C desta madrugada (dados segundo o isep).

Amanhã ainda deve fazer algum calor no Porto. com máxima prevista de 19 C (e mínima de 8 C), mas na sexta o outono deve começar (16/7 C, previsões do ipma)! 

O ipma afinal volta indicar uma mínima de 3 C para o Porto no Domingo, e a fiar nas tendências dos modelos apresentadas pelo ipma,  a partir da quinta da semana que vem, é melhor tirar os cobertores do armário e o aquecedor da arrumação: mínimas de 1 a 0 C de quinta até sábado!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2013 às 22:50)

Boa noite.

É tempo de aproveitar bem estas tardes "primaveris". A partir do final da semana o outono regressa à sua normalidade e algum frio já se instalará.
Neste momento o céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E - motivo pelo qual a temperatura nesta noite demora a baixar...

*Tmáx: 19,8ºC

Tatual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 76%​*


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia, 

mínima até ao momento de *9.6 ºc *

Neste momento 10.9 ºc e algum vento de NE acentua a sensação de frio.


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2013 às 15:03)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia com muito sol e alguma frescura 
Algum vento neste momento e a temperatura a rondar os 18ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2013 às 15:42)

Boa tarde.

Está um belo dia, com o sol a brilhar intensamente.
O vento que se faz sentir de E\NE está a começar a arrastar o calor para o oceano aqui ao lado. Certamente a próxima noite bem como próximos dias serão bem diferentes no que toca às temperaturas.
O frio está a chegar...afinal estamos no outono e assim é normal!

*Tmín: 4,3ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tatual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 46%​*


----------



## Névoa (14 Nov 2013 às 17:20)

Hoje o calor já se fez sentir de forma desagradável... eu saí à rua com roupas de verão e mesmo assim senti imenso calor, e aqueles com mais convicção em conceitos como "estações do ano", "outono" e outros afins, vestidos com casacos e malhas, estes tiveram um dia bem desagradável e queixavam-se bastante do calor.

Aqui no Porto o calor forte arrastou-se até por volta das 16:40, quando algum ar mais fresco já se fez notar, porque, durante o fulgor da tarde, nem as sombras ofereciam abrigo suficiente do calor.

No entanto, a olhar unicamente para a temperatura, ontem esteve mais quente, acredito que a diferença também está no calor que já se tem acumulado na cidade nestes dias, proveniente da forte radiação solar.

Dados do dia segundo o isep:

temperatura actual:  16,4 C 
temperatura máxima: 19,1 C às  14:15 
temperatura mínima: 9,9 C às  05:24 

A acreditar na previsão do ipma (19/8 C para hoje e 16/7 C para amanhã), a mínima ainda desce mais que isso hoje, vamos ver se o arrefecimento é rápido o suficiente para permitir isso.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2013 às 17:30)

Névoa disse:


> Hoje o calor já se fez sentir de forma desagradável... eu saí à rua com roupas de verão e mesmo assim senti imenso calor, e aqueles com mais convicção em conceitos como "estações do ano", "outono" e outros afins, vestidos com casacos e malhas, estes tiveram um dia bem desagradável e queixavam-se bastante do calor.
> 
> Aqui no Porto o calor forte arrastou-se até por volta das 16:40, quando algum ar mais fresco já se fez notar, porque durante o fulgor da tarde, nem as sombras ofereciam abrigo suficiente do calor.
> 
> ...



A média da maxima no Porto neste mês ronda os 17-18ºC, se com 1 ou 2ºC acima da média está um calor insuportável então estes dias quando estiver 5 ou 6 ou mesmo 7ºC abaixo da média vai tudo morrer de choque não


----------



## Névoa (14 Nov 2013 às 17:42)

stormy disse:


> A média da maxima no Porto neste mês ronda os 17-18ºC, se com 1 ou 2ºC acima da média está um calor insuportável então estes dias quando estiver 5 ou 6 ou mesmo 7ºC abaixo da média vai tudo morrer de choque não



Sabe, stormy, estive numa parte da cidade que está em intensa actividade de obras (Av. da Boavista) e ao meio do betume, alcatrão, pó, máquinas, etc, a sensação de calor era bem insuportável. Depois disso estive na baixa, e onde eu moro é já bem perto da baixa também, há a poluição, autocarros, etc... é exactamente por isso que eu insisto na importância de medições realizadas dentro da urbe, pois aí notaríamos o quanto a realidade de pontos afastamos nada tem a ver com aquela da cidade em si e daí quem sabe se os  arquitectos e engenheiros civis reflectissem melhor nas características a dar às suas construções.

Já agora as normais para o Porto em Novembro são 16,9 C; 12,8 C e  8,8 C segundo o ipma.

Em relação ao choque, haverá para todos, creio eu, e uma das tarefas do meu dia de hoje foi justamente mandar cobertores e mantas grossas para a lavandaria, por mais estranho que isso seja ao meio deste calor. Claro que aguentará melhor quem mais cuidado tenha com isso...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2013 às 18:35)

Estive na feup o dia todo e não estava nenhum calor insuportável. Estava ameno, agradável, duvido que tenha passado os 20 e não estava com roupa de verão.


----------



## Névoa (14 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

A feup agora é perto do S. João correcto? Ah sim e eu estive a andar na rua, muitas vezes ao sol, não digo da temperatura de interiores, isso pode mesmo variar imenso (no C. C. Cidade do Porto a temperatura também estava razoável, ou ao menos um bocadinho melhor que na rua)... Mas costuma mesmo ser mais fresco lá, de qualquer forma. Por acaso o Scan_Ferr sabe o que se passa com a estação meteorológica da feup, já agora? É um excelente projecto mas tem estado assim-assim...

De resto, são questões de insolação, árvores ao redor, poluição, densidade populacional, etc. É preciso conhecer a cidade, os seus espaços e os seus climas! 

(a Boavista estava surreal hoje com uma fila para um carrinho de castanhas, uns com casacos pesados, outros de t-shirt, debaixo de um sol forte, não me lembro de nada parecido!)

edit. lembrei-me agora de uma passagem curiosa, que se deu quando eu perguntei a um comerciante vizinho meu como ele aguentou o calor do verão deste ano, e ele respondeu-me que o inferno não deve ser mais quente que a rua (em que moro)... mas que de resto, instalou um aparelho de ar condicionado no seu estabelecimento e assim conseguiu aguentar-se bem.


----------



## supercell (14 Nov 2013 às 20:44)

Levantou-se um vento agora...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2013 às 23:47)

Por aqui já se sente bem o frio a querer entrar, 9.8ºC actuais e vento fraco de NE a proporcionar uma sensação térmica bem desagradável. 


Até parece que aí pelo Porto é verão pelo que leio por aqui. 
Calor insuportável parece-me exagerado, pelo menos pela cidade de Braga apenas senti um solinho agradável que dá outra vida à cidade. Bom também para aquecer o interior das casas enquanto não chega o frio a valer.


cumps.


----------



## Névoa (15 Nov 2013 às 03:05)

Hehehe por favor leiam melhor o que eu disse... eu estive a andar, por vezes ao sol quando não encontrava sombra, durante algumas horas durante a tarde de hoje, e nestas condições, acreditem, o calor é bem irritante, sua-se ainda um bocado, etc... Quanto às outras pessoas reclamarem do calor, então entrem num autocarro na hora de ponta e vejam o que as pessoas têm a dizer. Ou as que ficam a um balcão ensolarado durante a tarde. O que eu digo foi o que eu senti, vi e ouvi, nada mais, e nada demais, não percebo o furor que causa este relato tão banal  

Lembrem-se que a temperatura das estações não têm (ou não devem ter) o calor directo do sol em consideração, e que há várias maneiras de se sentir 19 C, por exemplo. Há inclusive o calor armazenado nos materiais, que se faz sentir mais depois de um certo número de dias de sol a céu aberto, e este calor, a radiação que vem, que vai, que á armazenada, que é reflectida, tudo isso deve ser, ou ao menos aparentemente é, mais intenso se andarmos numa rua a ser recoberta de alcatrão e asfalto, há inúmeras variáveis aqui.

De qualquer das formas mesmo dentro de casa, hoje foi o único dia que senti calor, para dizer a verdade, e até liguei o ventilador (mas não o A/C). Mas como é óbvio, dentro de casa não esteve nenhum calor insuportável durante o dia de hoje, e muito menos agora!!!


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2013 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

mínima de* 7.9 ºc *( temperatura actual )

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Vento NE: 15 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2013 às 08:10)

A mínima ainda desceu aos *7.8 ºc* ( 06: 58 h )

Neste momento 8.9 ºc


----------



## CptRena (15 Nov 2013 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Noite/madrugada fresquinha 
A EMA na UA registou uma mínima próxima de 9°C por volta das 7:00-8:00. Talvez a primeira mínima de dois dígitos naquela estação.
A EMA Torre que fica ao lado da última, no mesmo parque meteo, registou várias vezes a mínima de 8.82°C



> Timestamp (UTC) * T * V * Rad * PA
> 2013-11-15 06:20 * 8.82 * .356 * 0 * 1027
> 2013-11-15 06:30 * 9.05 * .098 * 0 *  * 1027
> 2013-11-15 06:40 * 9.42 * .711 * 0 * 1027
> ...


_in http://ematorre.web.ua.pt/_

Agora o céu segue nublado por nuvens altas. Está todo branco Até dói nos olhos


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2013 às 13:24)

Isto está bem fresco hoje, 12.8 ºc actuais e um vento frio de Norte com rajadas que chegam aos 50 km/h

Baixa sensação térmica, ainda por cima não há sol, céu encoberto por nuvens altas e bastante espessas


----------



## CptRena (15 Nov 2013 às 14:03)

Epa, que nortada que se levantou. Rajadas de 50km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2013 às 14:42)

Névoa disse:


> Hehehe por favor leiam melhor o que eu disse... eu estive a andar, por vezes ao sol quando não encontrava sombra, durante algumas horas durante a tarde de hoje, e nestas condições, acreditem, o calor é bem irritante, sua-se ainda um bocado, etc... Quanto às outras pessoas reclamarem do calor, então entrem num autocarro na hora de ponta e vejam o que as pessoas têm a dizer. Ou as que ficam a um balcão ensolarado durante a tarde. O que eu digo foi o que eu senti, vi e ouvi, nada mais, e nada demais, não percebo o furor que causa este relato tão banal



Eu percebo Névoa, também senti isso mas no início desta semana, ontem nem tanto, mas é normal em zonas urbanas que de um modo geral absorvem mais a luz solar transformando-a em calor.


Esta manhã o vento soprou moderado a forte proveniente de Norte, até gelava o rosto. Por agora está mais calmo, sigo com 14.8ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por cirrus e stratus.


----------



## Paula (15 Nov 2013 às 15:21)

Boas tardes.

O dia tem sido ventoso e o sol tem sido acompanhado por nuvens altas. 
Alguma sensação de frio mas nada que não se aguente afinal de contas estamos no tempo dele.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2013 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

O outono enfim trouxe aquilo que se espera dele, para além da chuva: o frio!
Não é um frio polar, nem um frio extremo, é afinal o normal
Por cá o céu apresentou-se parcial a muito nublado (nuvens altas), excepto agora que se apresenta com pouca nebulosidade alta para E.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, por vezes moderado com rajadas, em geral de NNE.

*Tmín: 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC

Tatual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 58%​*
Curiosa imagem de satélite de há pouco. Um manto de nuvens a rodear a península...







A todos um bom fim de semana e...agasalhem-se!


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresca de *6.4 ºc* ( alguma nebulosidade presente durante a madrugada não deixou descer mais )

Neste momento 10.4 ºc 

Vento NNE:13 Km/h

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado.


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2013 às 15:34)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia bastante agradável e com muito sol. 
De registar o aumento da nebulosidade que se começa a notar por esta altura.


----------



## karkov (16 Nov 2013 às 18:10)

Belo final de tarde por Guimarães... Foi-se o sol instala-se o frio...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2013 às 22:32)

Boa Noite!!!

Sigo com *11,0ºC* e Vento de* Este *a *5 km/h*.

*Extremos de Anteontem:*
Temperatura Máxima:19,1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 12,8ºC

*Extremos de Ontem:*
Temperatura Máxima:15,8ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 9,8ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*
Temperatura Máxima:14,9ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 8,3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2013 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

O dia apresentou-se com céu com pouca nebulosidade, embora por vezes as nuvens altas se fizessem sentir ao obstruir o sol.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado a limpo, observando-se muita nebulosidade (do tipo alto) para o interior.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de NE (em média).


*Tmín: 4,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC

Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 62%​*
Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## Névoa (17 Nov 2013 às 02:03)

Este foi um dia estranho, com um sol bem forte durante a tarde que obrigou muita gente a "descascar" as peças mais pesadas de roupa. Eu não sei se no Porto isso também aconteceu, estive nesta altura próxima de Leça, mas enquanto estive no Porto pareceu-me estar consideravelmente mais quente na região próxima de casa que na Boavista. Tenho a impressão que o vento é o maior responsável pela sensação de frio, e que quando este cessa, parece que o verão de S. Martinho ainda continua.

É curioso notar nos dados do isep a disparidade entre o frio propriamente dito e a sensação de frio (eu fico a perguntar-me qual deles é o mais "real"):

temperatura actual (01:58): 9,3 C
temperatura mínima: 9,2 C às  00:15 
sensação de frio mínima: 8,0 C às  01:42
temperatura máxima: 9,6 C às  00:56


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2013 às 08:45)

Bom dia, 

por aqui mínima de *5.8 ºc* 

Neste momento : 6.9 ºc 

Algumas nuvens altas a Leste vão tapando o sol.

Está fresco


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2013 às 21:19)

Boa noite, 

A máxima foi de *14.2 ºc*

Já arrefece bem com 8.7 ºc actuais.

Vento N 12 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

Está um vento frio na rua...

7.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2013 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Noite bem fresquinha, sigo com 4.9○C.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2013 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

mínima de *5.9 ºc *

Neste momento 7.9 ºc 

Céu encoberto, não há sol, tempo frio


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu parcialmente encoberto e 10,6º. Vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Nov 2013 às 18:10)

Boa tarde,

Final de tarde espetacular aqui por Braga.










Desculpem se estiverem um bocado tremidas é que tirei-as com o carro a andar.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2013 às 08:21)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *7.4 ºc *

Neste momento 8.7 ºc 

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar de Norte.


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Céu com poucas nuvens, com 10,2º e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## boneli (19 Nov 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia.

Olha o belo vento aqui por Braga!!!


----------



## Névoa (19 Nov 2013 às 16:10)

Mais uma tarde ensolarada no Porto, destes dias todos só ontem houve mais nebulosidade (e algum vento mais fresco também), mas mesmo assim o sol brilhou à tarde. Dia mais quente que ontem, também, e seguimos com os dados (do isep):

temperatura actual:  14,7 C 
temperatura máxima: 15,4 C às  14:26 
temperatura mínima: 8,0 C às  06:58 

... já sem diferença das temperaturas máxima e mínima com o índice de calor máximo e sensação de frio mínima.

Noto, ainda, que apesar das "correcções de última hora" do ipma sobre a previsão de máxima e mínima (se me lembro bem ontem a previsão de mínima para hoje era de 5 C e penso que da máxima era 14C, hoje transformadas em 15C/ 7C), estas continuam um pouco desfasadas. Vamos ver se a queda de temperatura por eles prevista, e já a partir de amanhã, vai mesmo acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2013 às 21:56)

Boa noite, 

máxima de *13.9 ºc* 

Tarde ventosa e fresca, agora já arrefece bem com 8.1 ºc actuais.

a mínima de *7.4 ºc* poderá ser batida.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite,

Abri agora a janela para "cheirar" o ar e levei com bela lufada de ar gelado na cara! 
Já tinha saudades disto!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2013 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

Já se sente o "cheiro" ao frio...

O vento moderado que se fez sentir hoje levou a uma sensação de frio aumentada. (infelizmente não tenho valores do anemómetro - substituí as pilhas mas ainda não tenho dados).
O céu esteve em geral pouco nublado (pela manhã maior nebulosidade).

*Tmín: 4,2ºC (22.23h)
Tmáx: 14,4ºC (12.12h)

Tatual: 4,5ºC
Hr: 62%​*


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2013 às 22:41)

Desce a bom ritmo, quase a igualar a mínima, sigo com *7.5 ºc*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Nov 2013 às 23:01)

Boa noite minha gente! 

Hoje a temperatura máxima não passou dos *11.7ºC*!  Foi um dia frio, com céu nublado mas com algumas abertas! 

Tatual:*2.1ºC* 
Hrelativa:*70%*


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2013 às 06:53)

Bom dia 

mínima de *4.2 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.4 ºc 

Está fresquinho.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2013 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

_Carago...que briol!_

Temos geada pelos campos, na 1ª verdadeira manhã de frio deste outono.
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco, em média de NNE.

*Tmín: 0,4ºC

Tatual: 0,7ºC
Hr: 75%​*
Vejam lá se não se constipam. Agasalhem-se...


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2013 às 08:12)

Mantem-se frio, sigo com *4.7 ºc* e levantou-se algum vento de NNE


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2013 às 14:34)

Boa tarde

Hoje foi uma noite e madrugada bem fresca. As EMAs na Universidade de Aveiro registaram

Tmin (Torre): 3,9°C @ ≈08:00
Tmin (IPMA): ≈4,5°C @ ≈08:00
Tmin (CESAM): 4,9°C @ 7:46


O dia também segue algo fresco com T < 15°C e daqui a pouco começam a descer novamente


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2013 às 18:58)

Boa noite,

O dia foi fresco, a máxima não ultrapassou os *11.9 ºc*

Neste momento arrefece bem, sigo com 8.6 ºc 

Céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2013 às 20:10)

Isto hoje vai arrefecer bem. Ainda só são 2000 e o colega Estação SP já leva uma boa inversão na casa dele.

T: 6,4°C
HR: 82%
N @ 3km/h

Wunderground


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

*7.7 ºc* actuais, a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## Névoa (20 Nov 2013 às 20:56)

Sem dúvida hoje está mais fresco, talvez o primeiro dia verdadeiramente fresco desta temporada. Mesmo assim, durante a tarde até que se esteve bem, agora é que o frio já se faz sentir mais.

Dados do isep:
temperatura actual:  8,4 C 
temperatura máxima: 13,0 C às  14:55 
temperatura mínima: 4,9 C às  07:12 
índice de calor máximo: 13,0 C às  14:55 
sensação de frio mínima: 3.9 C às  08:25


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

Dia muito fresco hoje, com a temperatura máxima nos *10.9ºC*!

Tatual:*-0.2ºC* 
Hrelativa:*81%*


----------



## Cadito (20 Nov 2013 às 23:02)

Por aqui sigo com 3.9ºC e sempre a descer. 

Será a segunda manhã consecutiva de geada aqui pela zona.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2013 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Sim senhor! Um dia fresco que teve o condão de animar a malta. Quem diria?!
O sol também tem sido amigo, sempre aquece "a alma". Dias de frio mas luminosos tendem a ser até agradáveis...
De manhã tivemos bastante geada e neste momento já está bem instalada a dita. Amanhã o panorama deverá ser todo ele branquinho ao alvorecer.
O céu está praticamente limpo, imerso num belo luar. O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 0,4ºC (07.13h)
Tmáx: 12,4ºC (14.00h)

Tatual: 1,1ºC
Hr: 77%​*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2013 às 23:49)

Boa noite

Neste momento sigo com 1.9ºC
T.max.15.3ºC

A min. foi de 0.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2013 às 06:53)

Bom dia 

mínima de *2.3 ºc * 

Neste momento 3.3 ºc 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2013 às 07:38)

Bom dia.

Pela madrugada os valores de temperatura estiveram no negativo (1ª vez neste outono), mas entretanto o céu encobriu e começou a aquecer.
O céu encontra-se assim muito nublado a encoberto, e o vento está calmo.


*Tmín: -1,0ºC

Tatual: 2,5ºC
Hr: 87%​*


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2013 às 08:24)

Está fresquinho isto, ainda com *4.5 ºc *

Céu completamente encoberto, tempo algo escuro..

A aragem que corre acentua a sensação de frio..


----------



## Névoa (21 Nov 2013 às 13:02)

Dia belíssimo no Porto, ao final da manhã havia uma névoa ténue que cintilava no ar, dando ao céu uma tonalidade única, esbranquiçada e brilhante. Gosto muito de comparar a cor do céu dos lugares que já visitei e onde vivi, e até hoje o céu limpo, de um azul escuro profundo de Amsterdão, que imagino ter inspirado muitos dos seus artistas, tinha a minha predileção, mas hoje este dia no Porto encantou-me igualmente, embora a tonalidade fosse completamente diversa.

Depois disso o sol saiu e aqueceu bastante, até deu para sentir algum calorzinho 

Dados do isep até agora:
temperatura actual:  12,4 C (e deve subir ainda um pouco mais hoje)
temperatura máxima: 12,5 C às  12:58 
temperatura mínima: 3,7 C às  03:35 
índice de calor máximo: 12,5 C às  12:58 
sensação de frio mínima: 2,7 C às  05:40


----------



## boneli (21 Nov 2013 às 13:34)

Bom dia. 
Agora estão 10.3º segundo a estação do D.Maria que é estação que está mais perto de minha casa.
Noite fria aqui pelo Burgo! O site do IPMA não está a funcionar a estação de Braga ( Merlim ), mas numa visita às estações amadoras das Escolas Secundárias a temperatura chegou aos 2º, no entanto pela localização de Merlim acredito que para esses lados tenha chegado aos 0º.
Ai como gosto do frio.....vamos ver até onde vai esta noite.

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## Paula (21 Nov 2013 às 13:50)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> Agora estão 10.3º segundo a estação do D.Maria que é estação que está mais perto de minha casa.
> Noite fria aqui pelo Burgo! O site do IPMA não está a funcionar a estação de Braga ( Merlim ), mas numa visita às estações amadoras das Escolas Secundárias a temperatura chegou aos 2º, no entanto pela localização de Merlim acredito que para esses lados tenha chegado aos 0º.
> Ai como gosto do frio.....vamos ver até onde vai esta noite.
> ...



Boas!
É uma pena a EMA de Merelim não estar a funcionar, pois daria valores bem interessantes nestes dias. 

Por aqui, centro de Braga, a temperatura está nos 10.4ºC e a sensação de frio é hoje mais acentuada, na minha opinião. O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2013 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.

Discretamente o sol apareceu à pouco a norte, a cerca de 1,5 km daqui. Só isso.
De resto o céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco, em média de OSO (ao soprar deste quadrante permitiu que as temperaturas subissem um pouco).
Confirmei no termómetro de mercúrio (oficial) que a *Tmín* foi efectivamente de *-1,0ºC*.

*Tmáx: 11,4ºC

Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 71%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2013 às 17:22)

Paula disse:


> Boas!
> É uma pena a EMA de Merelim não estar a funcionar, pois daria valores bem interessantes nestes dias.
> 
> Por aqui, centro de Braga, a temperatura está nos 10.4ºC e a sensação de frio é hoje mais acentuada, na minha opinião. O céu encontra-se encoberto.



Concordo Paula, hoje andei pela avenida e estava um frio jeitoso.

Este manto de nuvens não permitiu o ligeiro aquecimento habitual daí este frio todo durante praticamente toda a tarde. 

Quanto à EMA de Merelim, é uma pena que esteja off já há cerca de duas semanas, deve existir um problema na caixa eléctrica e parece que há falta de pessoal para a sua manutenção. Apesar de estar a cerca de 300m da minha casa nunca a vi, pois está num local privado. Veremos se volta à vida, senão tentarei obter alguma informação.


Cumps.


----------



## Paula (21 Nov 2013 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

Já chuviscou por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2013 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *5.9 ºc *

Neste momento 6.1 ºc 

Humidade: 96%

Vento Nulo.

Céu limpo com alguns bancos de nevoeiro em certas zonas.


----------



## Névoa (22 Nov 2013 às 07:55)

Outro dia de uma luminosidade encantadora, céu entremeado por uma névoa delicada, fina, brilhante e fresca. Há promessa de sol mais tarde.

Sigo com 6,8 C e 98% de humidade relativa segundo o isep.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Nov 2013 às 18:26)

Boas!
Hoje o dia foi frio, embora o sol ainda aparece-se! 

Tmáx:*11.2ºC*
Tmín:*-1.2ºC*
Tatual:*4.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*72%*


----------



## Névoa (22 Nov 2013 às 20:53)

Um dia radioso no Porto, destes em que o outono revela a sua beleza em cores, nuances e luminosidade.

Embora já tenha perdido a esperança de ver alguns dos meus cenários outonais favoritos, pois está tudo ainda bem verde na região em que moro, já se nota a poesia das cores na Rotunda da Boavista e outros pontos da cidade, cores estas sublimadas pela suavidade dos raios de sol.

De resto, tarde boa para passear o casaco, pois hoje esteve até quentinho.

Dados do isep até o momento:
temperatura actual:  10,4 C 
temperatura máxima: 15,2 C às  15:44 
temperatura mínima: 6,4 C às  07:04


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2013 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Dia muito agradável hoje. Enfarruscado pela Névoa () durante as primeiras horas da manhã, que logo se dissipou para dar lugar a mais um radioso dia outonal na Invicta. As temperaturas mantiveram-se bem amenas durante a tarde, nada comparado a tardes anteriores.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2013 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Hoje temos céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.
O sol brilha desvanecido pela capa branca de nuvens, mas ainda aquece qualquer coisa...
Não tivemos mínima negativa hoje mas andou perto.

*Tmín: 0,4ºC

Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 60%​*

*Um bom fim de semana para todos*


----------



## Paula (23 Nov 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o sol vai espreitando por entre a nebulosidade alta. O vento acalmou, depois de ter estado uma ventania louca


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2013 às 21:17)

Inicio de noite gelado. Na farmacia à instantes marcava 2º    Muito frio... às 20h estavam -1.3 em Carrazeda de Ansiaes segundo o IPMA


----------



## boneli (23 Nov 2013 às 23:14)

Boa noite...frio bom! Até estala.
4.7º


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2013 às 07:07)

Bem, por aqui muito frio... O carro há instantes marcava -1.  Boa camada de geada nos campos nesta zona


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2013 às 10:31)

Bom dia 

mínima fresquinha com *3.7 ºc *

Neste momento muito sol e 8.9 ºc 

Vento fraco a moderado de E/NE 

De referir que ontem a máxima foi a mais baixa do Mês de Novembro com *11.1 ºc *


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Que fresquinho... Que bom!

Por cá a noite foi gélida, abaixo de 0ºC a partir da 1h, e a mínima foi atingida bem cedo (01.59h).
Pelo que observei o vento começou a soprar fraco e a temperatura a aumentar ligeiramente, embora só a partir das 5.30h tenha saído definitivamente dos valores negativos.
Agora temos céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE (em média), com um sol radioso.

*Tmín: -0,5ºC

Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 58%​*


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2013 às 13:54)

Bom dia.
A minimia aqui na estação da escola D.Maria foi de 2.7º. 

Vamos ver esta noite.


----------



## Paula (24 Nov 2013 às 14:33)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.
> A minimia aqui na estação da escola D.Maria foi de 2.7º.
> 
> Vamos ver esta noite.



Boas tardes.

Essa mínima até foi jeitosa!  Teve fresquinho aqui pelo centro.
A tarde segue bastante agradável e com céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2013 às 18:03)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá a noite cai com um arrefecimento rápido, qual entrada num congelador.
Felizmente o dia foi muito agradável, com temperatura mais alta do que ontem.
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento está calmo.

*Tmáx: 14,1ºC (15.09h)

Tatual: 8,6ºC
Hr: 58%​*


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2013 às 19:03)

Boa tarde,

Um dia de passeio e muito frio pelo nosso Gerês. A poucos kms do Porto às 8h00 da manhã estavam os campos todos brancos e à chegada à Portela do Homem, marcava um belo -1ºC. 

15 km pela serra, tou todo partido!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2013 às 22:47)

Bom passeio João Pedro 
O vale da Mata de Albergaria é muito bom para inversões térmicas, ou um bom corredor dos ventos gelados das zonas mais altas. E com tanta vegetação e sombra as geadas tendem a manter-se por muitas horas.

Cai a noite e o frio também. Mas hoje nem é uma noite gélida, é apenas fresca.
Ainda com *7,0ºC* e com vento fraco de NNE que não deixa baixar mais rápido.
Se este parar as temperaturas baixam também e com isso formar-se-à a geada.

Boa noite e uma fantástica semana


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2013 às 07:45)

Bom dia.

Hoje acordamos com ténue geada, fruto de uma noite em a a Tmín foi atingida cedo: 02.39h.
O vento, ainda que fraco, não deixou descer mais.
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento fraco, em média de N.

*Tmín: 2,3ºC

Tatual: 2,8ºC
Hr: 66%​*


----------



## james (25 Nov 2013 às 11:44)

Bom dia . Mais uma noite gelida . De manha havia uma boa camada de geada.

Temperatura minima : 1.6 °


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2013 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o vento não dá tréguas, sendo constante.
Tem soprado fraco a moderado, por vezes com uma ou outra rajada (máx: 32,4 km\h) de E\NE.
É tempo mais frio do que ontem, com máxima quase igual, mas com o vento a aumentar a sensação de frio.

*Tmáx: 14,0ºC

Tatual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 43%​*


----------



## PauloSR (25 Nov 2013 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

De momento, sigo com *16.3ºC*. A máxima de hoje foram uns agradáveis 18.2ºC.

Este fim de semana foi passado em plena serra da Peneda, mais concretamente em Castro Laboreiro. o ar absolutamente gélido marcou os dias que passei por lá... O choque foi tão grande que para mim hoje é verão  e ontem quando cheguei à Póvoa de Lanhoso, o termómetro marcava 7ºC e estava muitíssimo agradável 

Cumprimentos


----------



## boneli (25 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.

Máxima aqui em Braga a chegar também aos 18.2º.
Temperatura atual 9,7º.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2013 às 19:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom passeio João Pedro
> O vale da Mata de Albergaria é muito bom para inversões térmicas, ou um bom corredor dos ventos gelados das zonas mais altas. E com tanta vegetação e sombra as geadas tendem a manter-se por muitas horas.


Foi! 
Foi precisamente por aí o passeio no qual ainda encontrei ainda bastante geada em zonas mais sombrias. Ao sol estava-se bem apesar do vento cortante, mesmo, que ocasionalmente descia do topo das serranias.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2013 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

A noite vai fresca, com céu limpo, e o vento fraco a moderado de NNE aumenta a sensação de frio.

*Tatual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 54%​*
P.S.: *João Pedro*, a mata da Albergaria parece um frigorífico. E a humidade por lá tende a ser muito elevada. As lesmas, os caracóis, os musgos e os líquenes são uma presença marcante da paisagem nos meses de outono e inverno.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 23:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A noite vai fresca, com céu limpo, e o vento fraco a moderado de NNE aumenta a sensação de frio.
> 
> ...



Por aqui a mata nacional de Vila Real de Sto António também tem o mesmo fenómeno... retém uma bolha fria o que faz com a temperatura seja mais baixa do que no ambiente urbano...e onde eu me localizo noto que estou a ser influencio por essa bolha pois resido a paredes meias com a mata nacional!! As diferenças térmicas são bem notórias...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> P.S.: *João Pedro*, a mata da Albergaria parece um frigorífico. E a humidade por lá tende a ser muito elevada. As lesmas, os caracóis, os musgos e os líquenes são uma presença marcante da paisagem nos meses de outono e inverno.


Pois eu sei, a mata é o meu "quintal"!


----------



## CptRena (26 Nov 2013 às 03:12)

Mas que tempestade que para aqui vai. Vento forte a muito forte com rajadas.

Tem vindo a aumentar ao longo da noite e agora é mesmo assustador 

Às 0310Z













Mais dados em Estação do nosso colega Estação SP


Update (0326Z)

Rajada de 67,3km/h registada na mesma estação 

03:20 * 10.3 °C * -0.2°C * 1023.9hPa * East * 51.5km/h * 67.3km/h * 48%


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2013 às 08:13)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *5.9 ºc *

neste momento 7.0 ºc e um vento frio de E/NE por vezes moderado 

É este mesmo vento que não permite uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura durante a madrugada, contudo aumenta bastante a sensação de frio .. 

Céu com bastantes nuvens altas.


----------



## Estação SP (26 Nov 2013 às 09:44)

Bom dia 
Temperatura Minima: *8,5ºC*
Rajada Máxima: *69,8km/h*

Esteve um vendável de NE por aqui durante a madrugada que se fez acalmar no inicio da manhã


----------



## PauloSR (26 Nov 2013 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

A mínima pela Póvoa de Lanhoso foi de 0.6 °C. De momento, sigo com *9.6ºC* e bastante sol.


----------



## james (26 Nov 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia .

Dia com ceu nublado por nuvens altas. 

Hoje formou - se uma forte camada de geada , estava tudo branco .

Tmin : 2.3 °
Tatual : 9.5 °
Hr      : 74 %


----------



## CptRena (26 Nov 2013 às 11:46)

Estação SP disse:


> Bom dia
> Temperatura Minima: *8,5ºC*
> Rajada Máxima: *69,8km/h*
> 
> Esteve um vendável de NE por aqui durante a madrugada que se fez acalmar no inicio da manhã



Segundo a tua estação em média foi mais E que NE 

O vento lá acalmou tendo um mínimo pelas 1000Z, a partir daí já começou novamente a ganhar velocidade e vamos já com médias de 30km/h






IAVEIROG4


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2013 às 13:18)

Bom dia

Mínima de hoje foi de 3.8º.
Para quando a estação de Braga Merlim volta a funcionar????


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2013 às 20:36)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia muito solarengo mas acompanhado de um ventinho bem fresquinho.
Pela manhã estive em Paço de Sousa e estava um friozinho que até doía!


----------



## james (26 Nov 2013 às 20:44)

Boa noite .

Extremos de hoje :  2 °/ 13°

Tatual :  5°

O ceu esta limpo e o vento sopra fraco .


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 7.5ºC.
O vento esta madrugado soprou moderado a forte com rajadas próximas dos 40km/h.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2013 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *4.8 º*c 

Actual: 6.2 ºc 

De referir que ao princípio desta madrugada ocorreram  rajadas de vento que se aproximaram dos 50 Km/h. de Leste e Nordeste. 

Neste momento vento fraco a moderado.

Céu limpo.


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2013 às 09:36)

Bem isto de morar num vale é terrível, ás 8 da manhã a EMA de Ponte de Lima registava -1.3ºC  a mínima foi de -1.5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2013 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

O vento continua a soprar moderado com rajadas de NNE\ENE.
A sensação térmica de frio é considerável nestas condições.
O céu permanece limpo.

*Tmín: 4,5ºC (06.39h)

Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 42%
Windchill: 5,7ºC
Taparente: 3,8ºC
P.orvalho: -3,0ºC​*


----------



## PauloSR (27 Nov 2013 às 11:24)

Bom dia,

Sigo com uma temperatura de *15.5 °C*. A mínima durante a madrugada foi 1ºC...

Continuação


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2013 às 12:01)

Bom dia. 

A mínima esta madrugada andou com altos e baixos. Curiosamente só às 8 da manhã é que mínima foi atingida com 2.8º. Logo de seguida com a chegada do vento disparou logo.

Avizinham-se mínimas mais baixas para os próximos dias.
Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Paula (27 Nov 2013 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

Vai tudo pelo ar 
A manhã até estaria bastante agradável não fosse este vendaval.
Céu limpo e 11.0ºC pelo centro.


----------



## james (27 Nov 2013 às 13:30)

Boa tarde ,

Mais uma noite gelida , mais fria ainda do que ontem . 
Brutal a camada de geada que tinha ao amanhecer .

Tmin : - 0.3 °


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Nov 2013 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a manhã não apresentou geada, o vento que se fez sentir durante a noite não permitiu a sua formação, porém a sensação de frio era bem elevada. 

Neste momento sigo com 13,9ºC e vento fraco/moderado de NE.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2013 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

mínima até ao momento *5.4 ºc *

Actual: 5.5 ºc 

Grande ventania , já registei rajada de *51 Km/h* ás 6:17 h , de ENE.

Neste momento vento moderado de Leste com  rajadas frequentes acima dos 40 Km/h.

Sensação térmica bem baixa

Céu limpo.


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2013 às 12:19)

Bom dia.

A mínima por cá ficou-se nos 5.1ºC (estação da Escola Secundária D. Maria)
O vento não ajudou à festa mas esperemos que melhores dias virão. 







As mínimas vão sendo particularmente interessantes por estes dias. Dunas de Mira em destaque sem dúvida.  (26 Novembro)


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Hoje ainda tivemos algum vento, mas menos do que tem sido habitual.
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado ou limpo.
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco de O.
Parece que esta noite, com o vento mais fraco, as temperaturas já serão um pouco mais baixas...

*Tmín: 3,1ºC
Tmáx: 11,1ºC

Tatual: 4,4ºC
Hr: 51%​*


----------



## boneli (29 Nov 2013 às 00:26)

Boa noite.
Neste momento sigo com 7.2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2013 às 14:16)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a noite foi bastante fria, com mínima negativa.
Como seria de esperar o vento acalmou e as temperaturas puderam então cair para valores mais baixos que em noite anteriores.
O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNO a ENE (variável).
A tarde está muito agradável, com temperatura relativamente amena.

*Tmín: -1,3ºC (07.54h) - confirmada com termómetro de mercúrio oficial

Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 38%​*


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2013 às 15:23)

Boa tarde.
Dia de sol e também de menos vento.

T.atual: 14.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2013 às 19:54)

Boa noite.

Ui! Que tá frio não é novidade...mas hoje faz-se sentir cedo, e depois de uma tarde temperada caiu rapidamente. Ahhhh, a lareira sabe tão bem.

*Tmáx: 14,4ºC (14.28h) 

Tatual: 2,5ºC
Hr: 64%​*


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

Boa noite.
Céu limpo e temperatura a baixar a bom ritmo 

6.3ºC, de momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Nov 2013 às 22:35)

Boas!!
Hoje o dia foi muito agradável, com muito sol e T.max. de *12.2ºC*.
Tatual:*-0.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*81%*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

Sigo também em terreno negativo nesta noite gélida.
O vento está calmo.

*Tatual: -0,3ºC
Hr: 75%​*
*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## Paula (30 Nov 2013 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

4.8ºC e um gelo lá fora


----------



## Névoa (30 Nov 2013 às 00:56)

Depois de uma tarde muito agradável e mesmo quentinha no Porto, lá pelas 22:00 a temperatura aparentemente começou a descer brutalmente... digo isso baseada na sensação de frio que tive, uma vez que não possuo termómetro nem exterior nem interior. Agora está melhor... isso deve ser puramente subjectivo ou baseado em outros factores que não a temperatura real - hora do jantar, actividade física, roupa que se veste, etc...

O aquecedor a óleo, tadinho, lá faz o que pode, mas não é muito. Aqui no Porto o frio também não é muito, diga-se de passagem, nem se compara aos relatos que leio aqui de regiões vizinhas, mas bem mais frescas que o Porto.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2013 às 11:55)

Bom dia.

Hoje tivemos uma madrugada  muito fria. Entre a 1.00h e as 08.39h a temperatura permaneceu negativa. *Sigo ainda com uma temperatura média (desde as 00h) de apenas 1,3ºC.*
Agora temos céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a brilhar entre nuvens altas.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmín: -1,5ºC (07.58h)

Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 56%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Nov 2013 às 12:25)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu Limpo ainda com algum nevoeiro á beira mar, *12,6ºC*, *59%* de humidade e vento a 5 km/h de *Este*.

O nevoeiro ainda permanece a norte da praia da Aguda, Vila nova de Gaia como podemos ver nesta fotografia.


----------



## CptRena (30 Nov 2013 às 14:24)

Bom dia

O céu ficou coberto por um manto de cirrus. O ar já era fresco então agora, com menos radiação, mais fresco se sente 
Todo o Litoral e Interior Norte estão a ser afectados por este manto de nuvens altas.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2013 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

O dia ainda amanheceu radioso mas agora está muito cinzento e mortiço.


----------



## boneli (30 Nov 2013 às 20:30)

Boa noite

hoje a mínima foi de 2.8º. Atualmente estão 7.7º.


----------

